# can changing cleat position cause soreness in quads?



## oldnoob (Apr 7, 2008)

I have some un-explained quad soreness and im wondering if it could have come from wearing and older pair of shoes. (forgot normal shoes but had old pair in the trunk) it kinda felt like the spindle was farther behind my bof than with my normal shoes, but i was only out for a few hours at most and the ride was not really too strenuous, yet yesterday and today i seem to have sore quads. 

altho... i did also get stabbed by a dead pine branch in the left thigh which explains why that leg feels sore, but the other legs' quad is sore also, which seems odd to me. (unless the right leg was doing extra work after the minor impailment without me being conscious of it....)


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Generally, sore quads means you just worked-out a new part of that muscle.......a good thing. The soreness is the muscle breakdown, which rest and healing should relieve. Your lower leg should be exactly vertical(perpendicular) with the ground, throughout the entire pedaling downstroke. If the cleats are too far behind the ball of your foot- there will be noticeable strain on your shins and knees. The knees may start popping and the shins will be extremely sore......not a good thing. Make sure the cleats are engaged exactly below the clipless pedal spindle, for optimal, strain-free pedaling. The most effortless power transfer will be realized, if the forward knee lines-up perpendicularly(vertically straight) with the pedal spindle/shoe cleat, with both pedals lined-up horizontally.


----------

